# ACPI Suspend? (S1 or S3)

## sryan2k1

I got a dell notebook and was wondering if its possible to kick it into sleep, I use it at school and it would kill the battery to either leave it on or powercycle it every time i needed it, so is there any way to get it to go into a powersaving state?

----------

## Strubenator

If you have acpi compiled into your kernel you can put the computer into a light sleep with echo 1 > /proc/acpi/sleep

I have a Dell laptop and it works just fine for me   :Very Happy: 

--Strube

----------

## sryan2k1

lol thanks, i knew about that but was wondering if it was possible to get it any deeper sleep, in windows the machine like turns off, from what i can tell the light sleep only kills the display and the processor (and mabye the hd, but laptop hd's are so quiet anyway who knows  :Razz: )

----------

## sryan2k1

score, run that sleep command and look at your lcd under good light, the backlight turns off but the lcd itself dosent  :Smile:  you can make out darks but no color lol obvisually because of the lack of backlight

----------

## Reformist

Well, perhaps you're thinking of "hibernation" if "standby" sleep mode isn't deep enough for you.

Here's a page outlining the various acpi sleep states:

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/sleep.html

Also, this is a page outlining non-ACPI suspending:

http://www.darav.de/gentoo/swsusp.html

and a thread concerning the above:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=29159

BTW, I'm running the newest kernels etc., and I have gotten none of the above to work on my laptop, so the sleep states etc. are not fully stable/working yet.

----------

## MasonMouse

I have APM installed/compiled in and just issuing "apm --suspend" puts it into a deep enough sleep that sitting all day only knocks a few percentage points off the battery.

----------

## dambacher

my dell inspiron 5100 does light sleep via apm fine but hangs the deep sleep.

So yesterday I patched my 2.4.20 kernel with the 2.4.20 acpi patch and then with the software-suspend patch for acpi. I installed acpid and voilais! 

Closing the lid gives an acpi lid switch event wich I use to call the hibernation script comming with swsusp. Opening the lid and pressing the power button restarts the computer. Upon booting linux it automatically recognizes the swsusp image on the swap partitition (if you provided the kernel with the correct command line for swsusp) and resumes savely, even into  X11.

What do you need?

http://sourceforge.net/projects/acpi

http://fchabaud.free.fr/English/default.php3?COUNT=4&FILE0=Tricks&FILE1=Laptop&FILE2=Swsusp&FILE3=Index

http://sourceforge.net/projects/swsusp

Greetings

Ulf[

----------

## Reformist

That sounds pretty sweet dambacher, wish they had a patch for beta kernels.

----------

## dambacher

Hi Reformist!

You don't need to patch a beta-kernel. ACPI as well as swsusp are included.

I just can't use a beta kernel, my bcm440 network card driver does not work with it and the b44 driver of 2.5.68 is buggy for me.

Greetings

Ulf

----------

## Reformist

yeah, I would be using the betas (I have many installed) but I can't get my wireless pcmcia network card working either... so I'll be patching 2.4.20!!

----------

## Reformist

Well, the 2.5.69 etc. come with swsusp already patched in them (or at least the mm-sources do), which is great, but it seems the location of /proc/sys/kernel/swsusp is different, and therefore the "hibernate" or "suspend" script does not work, because it tries to echo values to a device that does not exist.

Anyone got this working with any newer 2.5.x kernels? Is there a modified script somewhere?

----------

